
What's new in Python 3.8 - dolftax
https://deepsource.io/blog/python-3-8-whats-new/
======
azhenley
Relevant discussion from last week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20463170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20463170)

